# dating ultrasound



## coder32 (Oct 18, 2012)

If the LMP and the fundal height measurement are consistent but the provider wants an ultrasound done anyway, what would the diagnosis code be?  Size/Date discrepancy is not completely accurate since that was already determined with the LMP and fundal height.


----------



## preserene (Oct 18, 2012)

Unless/or up until  it was confirmed with an Ultrasound earlier, the LMP and fundal hieght cannot be taken for granted as 'correct' /'without descripancy' [especially in this ultrasound era]. Until then and if/whenever the doctor feels at her discretion to date it for sure, that ultrasound could be for dating the pregnancy- *649.6x  *would be the diagnosis code; not necessarily be a discrepancy existing there.
If the doctor documented that the suspected problem with the growth (for eg, she suspected IUGR,) not found, then the *Vcode 89.xx* should be the first liusted, code 649series do not apply.


----------



## coder32 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the quick response.


----------

